# Aquaponics set up



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

So I have a 5 gallon aquaponics tank, with an area on top for a plant. This is my first time trying this set up, will have a betta in it. I was thinking of basil for the plant, but are there any suggestions? Also do I do water changes like normal, just curious if the maintenance is going to be much different because there is a plant on top.


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

With aquaponics you're supposed to recycle the water.. Not change it.. Just top up when needed...
I tried it with one of my bettas.. And he got very sick from it.. Got fin rot.. And took a long time to recover from... 
On the other hand I have a system I've been running since November 2016..with a bunch of goldfish, has been running smoothly since then.. No dead or sick fish.. And all I do is feed them and add top up water (when it gets low) 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

hmmm...but if I watch my water levels then that should let me know if there is the potential of him getting sick correct?


----------



## banana74 (Dec 15, 2016)

I dont know much about aquaponic systems but I do know a bit about plants and I would suggest a different plant unless your gonna have good lighting on top. Basil isnt very easy to grow unless youve got a lot of light. If you want something that grows fast and can grow even under low light, you can try mint or even wheatgrass! Mint grows a bit stringy under low light though, but wheatgrass grows quite well in a room with enough light that you can see without having to turn on a light. With wheatgrass however, you have to harvest after 7-12 days when the grass blade starts to split and it can be harvested only once (it will grow back a second time but will lose about 50% of its nutritional value).

Just some ideas!


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

It will be by the window so I am not worried about the lighting =)


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Make sure the tank isn't in the direct sunlight or it will get algae, something you don't want in an aquaponics system.. I don't put mine under the table with a black bag covering the side by the window.. That way no sunlight goes into the tank.. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

well that's what the nerite snail is for. They have been brilliant in my other two tanks


----------



## banana74 (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't know if having a tank in direct sunlight for 8 hours a day would be very safe.....it could easily overheat the tank and kill your fish! I'd recommend against it and getting a proper LED light for it or something.


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

I have curtains so I can close them if need be. And my room is actually often cold. Though I do get your worry, I will take it into account. I have been watching his 2G as it sits in that spot as a test, and it hasn't gone above 79 and that's a smaller tank so more prone to over heating. The tank does have an LED light above it, just wanted to let some natural light in periodically as well.


----------



## marspluto94 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have an aquaponics tank as well. Mine has a pump that pulls from the filter and keeps a constant flow of water on my plants. The planting "basket" has holes on the bottom, so the clean water cycles into the tank. Mine cane with a grow light so I don't have to worry about a light source. Regardless, I still am performing water changes and it hasn't had a negative effect on the plants. On top I am growing basil and mint. Both are doing amazingly well. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

NyanRose said:


> So I have a 5 gallon aquaponics tank, with an area on top for a plant. This is my first time trying this set up, will have a betta in it. I was thinking of basil for the plant, but are there any suggestions? Also do I do water changes like normal, just curious if the maintenance is going to be much different because there is a plant on top.


Aquaponics let you grow a huge variety of plants. Limiting factors are space, lighting, and 'plant food' (fish waste and ferts). If its not in a window with full sun you'll want to use low light plants, or supplement with a light. A 5g means you don't do a lot of huge plants but most herbs, or 1-2 smaller leafy greens like lettuce can be grown for edibles. Can rattle off a huge list of house plants if you wanted a non edible, easiest/readily avaible probably lucky bamboo, peace lily, and pothos.

Having just a betta I'd stick with non fruiting plants, those need a lot more nitrogen (fish waste). If your betta gets along with them a snail can help with that though.

*Water changes-do them, especially when you first setup.* The tank is not pre-cycled unless you are transferring a fully cycled filter/filter media from another tank, or doing a fish-less cycle. If you grow seeds they will take weeks before they can keep up with just betta waste. If you're transplanting a potted plant into an aquaponic system it can also take a while to transition to having 'wet feet' (roots in water), different plants take different amount of time to transition/adapt to new environment. If you have a liquid test kit use it and do water changes accordingly or follow the water change sticky guides found on this forum. If you don't have a liquid test kit I'd suggest getting the API freshwater liquid master test kit-cheap and easy to use. Most people starting aquaponics have fish die off from either messing with pH too much or not keeping the water quality up while the system gets started.

Even after tank has cycled and plants are absorbing all the ammonia generated by your fish the plants also need other minerals-they get these from the water and will leech them all out over time so a periodic water change is still good-you can expect to chew on gum for 5 days and have any flavor left-kinda same deal. You made need to use a liquid/dry/ei fert or root tab for your plant depending on how demanding it is of certain nutrients. They are not tested or sold for use in aquaponic systems but I use seachem liquid ferts, or osmocote+ root tabs. There are ferts sold specifically for auqaponic/hydroponic purpose and you can find them online, not sure about pricing and most are made for big systems so you'll have to do a little math to figure out how much to put in a 5g.

If you need to add a light, for herbs, leafy green,s house plants you can use 6500k(kelvin-color rating) bulbs, a 13 watt cfl bulb and a clamp lamp isn't pretty but its cheap and easy to get at a local hardware store (I've even bought bulbs at my grocery store for $2). If you want to try to grow peppers, tomato, etc they're going to take up a lot of room, need a lot more ferts, and need an extra light with a more warm hue-3550k a lot of growers use along with the 6500k range bulb.


----------

